# Hot naked women in snowmass



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Now that I got your attention, any body got a couch in snowmass for a couple dirtbag snowmakers?


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Maybe more info in your post will help..... 

You say a couple..... A couple together..... Dating couple? Hetro or ****?

You ask for a couch..... Interested in renting a room? How long of a duration? 

Give more info and I bet you get more feedback.


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

nemi west said:


> Maybe more info in your post will help.....
> 
> You say a couple..... A couple together..... Dating couple? Hetro or ****?
> 
> ...


How do you know that you've inadvertently invited snowmakers over for dinner?

...They're still there for breakfast.

It's fair because it applies for raft guides, too.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

I love that has got 2000 + views. Do I know my audience, or what?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

*Hurrumph*

I know that there are no "Hot Naked Women in Snowmass"
They are all either wearing fur or they have fur.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

Spaceghost said:


> I love that has got 2000 + views. Do I know my audience, or what?


lol.. hit the nail on the head


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

But no more info and no offer of a room. 

Downvote from me for BS thread. You should at least post some naked pics of your girl friend - if you go that way. 

Any other thing I don't really care about.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

carvedog said:


> But no more info and no offer of a room.
> 
> Downvote from me for BS thread. You should at least post some naked pics of your girl friend - if you go that way.
> 
> Any other thing I don't really care about.


Trip is over, no need to add more info. It was on a whim, and the moment has passed. Next time I will try and plan ahead, but it is not likely.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

carvedog said:


> But no more info and no offer of a room.
> 
> Downvote from me for BS thread. You should at least post some naked pics of your girl friend - if you go that way.
> 
> Any other thing I don't really care about.


The only naked pics i got are of your girl friend, and every one has already seen those.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Spaceghost said:


> The only naked pics i got are of your girl friend, and every one has already seen those.


Post em up. Lets see if they are the same ones I took.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

carvedog said:


> Post em up. Lets see if they are the same ones I took.


Weak comeback right there. Even for Mtn buzz standards. Perhaps you need to move to Boatertalk.


----------

